
TDP, explained - JMiao
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13544/why-intel-processors-draw-more-power-than-expected-tdp-turbo
======
throwaway2048
It seems Intel is leaning a lot on motherboard manufacturers to violate the on
paper TDP to make performance look better, yet still publishing the insanely
conservative TDP numbers as official...

